# The monster that lives in the closet is no longer scary!



## *Radeon* (Mar 1, 2008)

*The monster that lives in the closet is no longer scary!*

My system can no longer can compete. It time for a new monster system.
I'm looking to build two system one as gaming computer the other as Multi Media-Center witch will be part of the home entertainment center. This system will need large storage capity for movies, music, picture, games, and data. The two system will be network together. I have answered the Please Read This Before Posting question see below.

*1.Budget:* How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
*Answer: *What ever it costs but would not like it go over $5000 for both builds. Budget is flexible how ever.

*2.Brands: *Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
*Answer: *Nope but will say don't recommend any that you wouldn't put in your own system.

*3.Multitasking: *Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much? 
*Answer System Number 1 AKA The Monster: *Maybe two programs a game and team speak like program also may host.
*Answer System Number 2: *This system will need to be able to multi task.

*4.Gaming: *Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
*Answer System Number 1 AKA The Monster:* Online gaming FPS and MMORPG. First person shooter like Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare, Joint Operation Typhoon Rising. Massively multiplayer online role-playing games with full loot and player verses player. Not playing anyone right now waiting for real game like Age of Conan, Darkfall still play Ultima Online emulators, also may start playing Star Wars Galaxies emulators if I can find one with good rules when they have completed it.
*Answer System Number 2:* Wont be playing game on this unit. 

*5.Calculations: *Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
*Answer: *Note sure about this question.

*6.Overclocking: *Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
*Answer System Number 1 AKA The Monster:* Maybe if someone is willing help and if so not a lot at first.
*Answer System Number 2:* Will not overclock this system.

*7.Storage: *How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
*Answer System Number 1 AKA The Monster: *Not a lot will be needed. (Raid for speed if it will increase system performance.)
*Answer System Number 2: *A lot will be needed. (Raid for protection.)

*8.Legacy Support:* Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices? 
*Answer: *No.

*9.Operating System:* Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
*Answer System Number 1 AKA The Monster: *Will most likely have to be a Windows system. With what ever operating system work best for performance.
*Answer System Number 2:* The systems will be networked together so the operating system will have to be compatible.

*10.Case: *Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it? 
*Answer System Number 1 AKA The Monster: *Will reuse a old case butt will be installing new power supply. Unless the system will need more room or will affect component selection in negative way. The case I have is a Thermaltake Tsunami Dream Model No.VA3400BWA here is link to it. http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/xaserCase/tsunami/bwa/bwa.htm 
*Answer System Number 2: *I would like it to be ATX desktop computer case so I can stack it with the rest my HDTV components (High-Definition Receiver / DVR, Amplifier, and others).Unless the system need more room or will affect component selection in negative way.

*11.Accessories: *Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
*Answer System Number 1 AKA *The Monster: Will most likely reuse a old accessories but will be happy to hear any recommendation.
*Keyboard* a Saitek Eclipse II model number KU-0603 input connection USB. Here is link to it. http://www.saitekusa.com/usa/prod/eclipseii.htm 
*Mouse* a Razer Diamondback model number RZD-1600-IR input connection USB. Here is link to it. http://www.razerzone.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=9 
*Speakers* are Logitech model number Z-4S-0175A Here is link to it. http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers_audio/home_pc_speakers/devices/250&cl=us,en 
*Answer System Number 2: *Will most likely reuse a old accessories but will be happy to hear any recommendation.
*Keyboard* a Logitech Bluetooth Desktop MX5000 model number Y-RAH72RT7RB1 input connection wireless USB. Here is link to it. http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard_mice_combos/devices/162&cl=us,en 
*Mouse *a Logitech Bluetooth MX Lazer Mouse model number M-RBA97 input connection wireless USB. Here is link to it. http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard_mice_combos/devices/162&cl=us,en

*12.Recycled Components: *Will you be reusing any components you already have?
*Answer:* Well that up to you but remember where building a monster gaming computer. Ok will list all that is in my old system and the box in the conner of the room. 

*Motherboard *a Micro-Star International model number K8T Neo-FIS2R. Here is link to it. http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=K8T_Neo-FIS2R&class=mb

*Processors *a AMD Athlon 64 3400+ model number ADA3400AXBOX Socket Type: 754. Here is link to it. http://shopus.amd.com/pi/682-1012890/AMD-Processors/AMD-Athlon-64-3400-(ADA3400AXBOX)-Product-Info 

*Memory *a set of two matched Corsair model number CMX512-3200Xl Modules DDR400, latency 2-2-2-5 No Link.

*Memory* a Corsair model number CMX1024-3200CPT module. Here is link to it. http://www.corsair.com/_datasheets/CMX1024-3200C2.pdf 

*Video Card *a ATI Radeon 9800PRO DDR256MB VVOD model number 102A2270100 000001. 
Here is link to it. http://ati.amd.com/products/radeon9800/index.html 

*Case* a Thermaltake Tsunami Dream model number VA3400BWA. Here is link to it. http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/xaserCase/tsunami/bwa/bwa.htm 

*Power Supply *a Thermaltake 400 Watts model number XP480.No Link.

*Hard Drive* a Western Digital Raptor ATA Date Mfg 23 Jun 2005 model number WD740GD-00FLA2.Here is link to it. http://www.wdc.com/en/library/sata/2879-001069.pdf 

*Hard Drive* a Western Digital Raptor ATA Date Mfg 23 Jun 2005 model number WD740GD-00FLA2. (Failed not usable) Will try and warranty. Here is link to it. http://www.wdc.com/en/library/sata/2879-001069.pdf 

*Hard Drive* a Western Digital Carver SE IDE Date Mfg 12 Dec 2004 model number WD2500JB-55GVA0. Here is link to it. 
http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.asp?driveid=42&language=en 

*Drive *a Light-On DVD CD rewritable model number SOHW-1693S. Here is link to it. http://www.liteonit.com/global/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=33&Itemid=67 

*Drive *a Magicspin recordable rewritable 52X32X52X model number IDE5232.Here is link to it.
http://www.iomagic.com/Products/show_all_results.asp?ProdID=I523252MB 

*Drive *a Mitsumi 3.5" floppy disks model number D359M3D. Here is link to it. http://www.mitsumi.com/products/floppyspec.html 

*Modem* a Westell DSL Connection Rate (Down/Up) 10347 Kbits/sec by 894 Kbits/sec model number D90-327W14-06.Here is link to it. http://aps.naples.net/community/NFNWebpages/pix/NFN_DSL/327W.pdf 

*Router *a D-link 10/100/10000Mbps gamer lounge broad band gigabit gaming router model number DGL-4100. Here is link to it. http://games.dlink.com/products/?pid=371&#DGL-4100 

*Monitor* a Samsung 226BW 22'' LCD model number LS22MEHSFV/XAA. Here is link to it. http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/...=monitors&subtype=lcd&model_cd=LS22MEWSFV/XAA 

*Monitor* a ViewSonic N2750W 27'' LCD model number VS10576-1M. Here is link to it. http://www.viewsonic.com/support/tventertainment/lcdtv/n2750w/index.htm 

*Operating System *a Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition. No Link.

*Keyboard* a Saitek Eclipse II model number KU-0603 input connection USB. Here is link to it. http://www.saitekusa.com/usa/prod/eclipseii.htm 

*Keyboard* a Logitech Bluetooth Desktop MX5000 model number Y-RAH72RT7RB1 input connection wireless USB. Here is link to it.
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard_mice_combos/devices/162&cl=us,en 

*Mouse *a Razer Diamondback model number RZD-1600-IR input connection USB. Here is link to it. http://www.razerzone.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=9

*Mouse *a Logitech Bluetooth MX Lazer Mouse model number M-RBA97 input connection wireless USB. Here is link to it. http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard_mice_combos/devices/162&cl=us,en 

*Speakers* are Logitech model number Z-4S-0175A, Here is link to it. http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers_audio/home_pc_speakers/devices/250&cl=us,en

*13.Monitor: *If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen? 
*Answer System Number 1 AKA The Monster : *Will be using what I all ready have for now and it is a widescreen.
*Monitor *a Samsung 226BW 22'' LCD model number LS22MEHSFV/XAA. Here is link to it. http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/...=monitors&subtype=lcd&model_cd=LS22MEWSFV/XAA 
*Answer System Number 2:* Will be using what I all ready have for now and it is a widescreen.
*Monitor *a ViewSonic N2750W 27'' LCD model number VS10576-1M. Here is link to it. http://www.viewsonic.com/support/tventertainment/lcdtv/n2750w/index.htm

*14.Stores:* Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
*Answer: *The three I have used in the past and will most likly use this time are Newegg, Zipzoomfly and TigerDirect. 
Here is link to them.
http://www.newegg.com/ 
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Home.jsp
http://www.tigerdirect.com/

*15.Location:* What country do you live in? 
*Answer:* The United States of America in Washington State near Seattle. 

Ok that was some work now for the fun part will start with the gaming monster. It for online gaming mostly.
*System Number 1 AKA The Monster *

*Motherboard:*

*Processors: *

*Memory:* Would think at least 4 Gig if not more.

*Video Card or Cards: *Would think 768MB SLI

*Case* a Thermaltake Tsunami Dream model number VA3400BWA. Here is link to it. http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/xaserCase/tsunami/bwa/bwa.htm

*Power Supply: *

*Hard Drive* a Western Digital Raptor ATA Date Mfg 23 Jun 2005 model number WD740GD-00FLA2.Here is link to it. http://www.wdc.com/en/library/sata/2879-001069.pdf

*Hard Drive *a Western Digital Raptor ATA Date Mfg 23 Jun 2005 model number WD740GD-00FLA2. (Failed not usable) Will try and warranty.Here is link to it. http://www.wdc.com/en/library/sata/2879-001069.pdf 

*Drive *a Light-On DVD CD rewritable model number SOHW-1693S. Here is link to it. http://www.liteonit.com/global/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=33&Itemid=67

*Drive:* a Magicspin recordable rewritable 52X32X52X model number IDE5232.Here is link to it. http://www.iomagic.com/Products/show_all_results.asp?ProdID=I523252MB 

*Drive* a Mitsumi 3.5" floppy disks model number D359M3D. Here is link to it. http://www.mitsumi.com/products/floppyspec.html

*Operating System: *

*Modem: *a Westell DSL Connection Rate (Down/Up) 10347 Kbits/sec by 894 Kbits/sec model number D90-327W14-06.Here is link to it. http://aps.naples.net/community/NFNWebpages/pix/NFN_DSL/327W.pdf 

*Router *a D-link 10/100/10000Mbps gamer lounge broad band gigabit gaming router model number DGL-4100. Here is link to it. http://games.dlink.com/products/?pid=371&#DGL-4100 

*Monitor* a Samsung 226BW 22'' LCD model number LS22MEHSFV/XAA. Here is link to it. http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/...=monitors&subtype=lcd&model_cd=LS22MEWSFV/XAA

*Keyboard *a Saitek Eclipse II model number KU-0603 input connection USB. Here is link to it. http://www.saitekusa.com/usa/prod/eclipseii.htm 

*Mouse *a Razer Diamondback model number RZD-1600-IR input connection USB. Here is link to it. http://www.razerzone.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=9 

*Speakers *are Logitech model number Z-4S-0175A Here is link to it. http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers_audio/home_pc_speakers/devices/250&cl=us,en

*Software:* 


Ok on to the Multi Media-Center computer. 
System Number 2

*Motherboard:*

*Processors: *

*Memory: *

*Video Card or Cards: *Would like it to have video inputs for recording. May upgrade the monitor to projection or 60” HDTV.

*Case *I would like it to be ATX desktop computer case so I can stack it with the rest my HDTV components (High-Definition Receiver / DVR, Amplifier, and others).Unless the system need more room or will affect component selection in negative way.

*Power Supply: *

*Hard Drives:* 1TB X 2 (Raid for protection.) Would like the option of add more at a later date.

*Drives:* Blu-ray DVD-ROM Drive and another good drive for this system.

*Operating System: *The systems will be networked together so the operating system will have to be compatible.

*Modem:* a Westell DSL Connection Rate (Down/Up) 10347 Kbits/sec by 894 Kbits/sec model number D90-327W14-06.Here is link to it. http://aps.naples.net/community/NFNWebpages/pix/NFN_DSL/327W.pdf 

*Router* a D-link 10/100/10000Mbps gamer lounge broad band gigabit gaming router model number DGL-4100. Here is link to it. http://games.dlink.com/products/?pid=371&#DGL-4100 

*Monitor* a ViewSonic N2750W 27'' LCD model number VS10576-1M. Here is link to it. http://www.viewsonic.com/support/tventertainment/lcdtv/n2750w/index.htm 

*Keyboard *a Logitech Bluetooth Desktop MX5000 model number Y-RAH72RT7RB1 input connection wireless USB. Here is link to it. http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard_mice_combos/devices/162&cl=us,en 

*Mouse *a Logitech Bluetooth MX Lazer Mouse model number M-RBA97 input connection wireless USB. Here is link to it. http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard_mice_combos/devices/162&cl=us,en

*Speakers:* N/A

*Software: * 

Will be checking out your responses at least once a day I have lot going on and will be research recommendation please be pashently with me.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm....this will be interesting. i have a few ideas, lets see what you think of them  i have some other ideas, but i think this will suit you best..

monster part:
case you got..
for hard drives...i would keep what you got. RAID the raptors for OS, and use the other one just in case you run out of room. save some $$ for other parts. if you really want a new hd, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136012 will work fine
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129021 might as well go next gen 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227284 ram. dont laugh at heat sinks...nvm you can. but its very good ram that also looks good 
guessing you dont need monitor for either computer? if you do, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001096 
time for the mobo  my favorite part XD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136045 an amazing motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009 will be a work horse for you
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017 might as well get quad 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102005 perfect for anything you need
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102723 dont be misled by nvidia. this card is the reining king of all benchmarks, etc and you can shove 2 of them in your board for some true awesomeness. i would start off with one...for now
the speakers, mouse, keyboard you have chosen will all be find thats all personal pref.
now for media pc...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163079 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129034 whatever you want
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822145167 2 of these? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129021 i think you said blu ray...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231112 you will need it for media stuff 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128085 gigabyte is generally trusted..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103940 getting you modular for a reason  small cases get cramped..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017 exact same proc 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102014 for all your sound needs and then some
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261001 HDMI ftw


for either one, do you want watercooling? i would recomend it, especially for the media center to keep noise level down. you got about $2000 which is ALOT when it comes to watercooling. 

i cant really tell what you already have and dont =/ could you please rephrase parts of it? thanks  and if i forgot anything, just say so


----------



## *Radeon* (Mar 1, 2008)

*Forcifer recommendation for system number 1 AKA The Monster*

*Motherboard: *DFI LANPARTY DK X38-T2R LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel. Here is link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136045
Cost $199.99

*Processors: *Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Quad-Core. Here is link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017 Cost $254.99

*Memory: *OCZ Reaper HPC Edition 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit. Here is link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227284 Cost $95.99

*Video Card or Cards:* SAPPHIRE 100221SR Radeon HD 3870 X2 1GB (512MB x 2) 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported. Here is link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102723
Cost for one $439.99 Cost for two $879.98

*Sound Card:* Creative 70SB046A00000 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz PCI Interface Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series. Here is link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102005 Cost $135.99 Cost after rebate $85.99 
Rebate requests must be postmarked by April 4, 2008.

*Case* a Thermaltake Tsunami Dream model number VA3400BWA. Here is link to it. http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/xaserC...mi/bwa/bwa.htmCost none all ready own. 

*Power Supply: *PC Power & Cooling S75QB EPS12V 750W Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, ULC, CE, CB, Here is link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009 Cost $169.99

*Hard Drive* a Western Digital Raptor ATA Date Mfg 23 Jun 2005 model number WD740GD-00FLA2.Here is link to it. http://www.wdc.com/en/library/sata/2879-001069.pdf
Cost none all ready own. 

*Hard Drive* a Western Digital Raptor ATA Date Mfg 23 Jun 2005 model number WD740GD-00FLA2. (Failed not usable) Will try and warranty.Here is link to it. http://www.wdc.com/en/library/sata/2879-001069.pdf Cost none all ready own. 

*Drive:* Pioneer Black 8X DVD+R 4X DVD+RW 2.4X DVD+R DL 8X DVD-R 4X DVD-RW 8X DVD-ROM 24X CD-R 24X CD-RW 24X CD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA 4X Blu-ray DVD Burner. Here is link to it. http://www.liteonit.com/global/index...d=33&Itemid=67 Cost $429.99 Is this just wast if the two system will be network together and one is put in the other system?

*Drive* a Light-On DVD CD rewritable model number SOHW-1693S. Here is link to it. http://www.liteonit.com/global/index...d=33&Itemid=67Cost none all ready own.

*Drive* a Magicspin recordable rewritable 52X32X52X model number IDE5232.Here is link to it. http://www.iomagic.com/Products/show...odID=I523252MB Cost none all ready own. 

*Drive* a Mitsumi 3.5" floppy disks model number D359M3D. Here is link to it. http://www.mitsumi.com/products/floppyspec.html
Cost none all ready own. 

*Operating System: *

*Modem *a Westell DSL Connection Rate (Down/Up) 10347 Kbits/sec by 894 Kbits/sec model number D90-327W14-06.Here is link to it. http://aps.naples.net/community/NFNW...N_DSL/327W.pdf Cost none all ready own. 

*Router* a D-link 10/100/10000Mbps gamer lounge broad band gigabit gaming router model number DGL-4100. Here is link to it. http://games.dlink.com/products/?pid=371&#DGL-4100 Cost none all ready own. 

*Monitor* a Samsung 226BW 22'' LCD model number LS22MEHSFV/XAA. Here is link to it. http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/d...LS22MEWSFV/XAACost none all ready own. 

*Keyboard* a Saitek Eclipse II model number KU-0603 input connection USB. Here is link to it. http://www.saitekusa.com/usa/prod/eclipseii.htm Cost none all ready own. 

*Mouse* a Razer Diamondback model number RZD-1600-IR input connection USB. Here is link to it. http://www.razerzone.com/index.php?m...&products_id=9 Cost none all ready own. 

*Speakers* are Logitech model number Z-4S-0175A Here is link to it. http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/sp...s/250&cl=us,en
Cost none all ready own. 

*Software:*

The components in *black *are components that i all ready have the components *red* are components that *Forcifer * has recommended.



*Forcifer * to ancwer your question.

Hard drives will not worry about more stoage at this time. There is another hard drive that i do own it was listed in question 12 in first post. 
It is a Western Digital Carver SE IDE Date Mfg 12 Dec 2004 model number WD2500JB-55GVA0. Here is link to it. 
http://www.wdc.com/en/products/produ...42&language=en have not check to see if it would work with the motherboard.

Watercooling not sure about it is it safe? I would think it would alow a system to be overclock more. Not sure if i will be giving this a try tho. What are advantages and disadvantage? What are your feeling about it?

I cant really tell what you already have and dont =/ could you please rephrase parts of it? 
The list of part that are available is listed in question and answer of 12. Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
Answer: Well that up to you but remember where building a monster gaming computer. Ok will list all that is in my old system and the box in the conner of the room. Not going to list them again in order to keep this post clean and short.

*Forcifer * I would like to thank for you time a help.
*Forcifer * Build cost is $2116.92 if my math is right.
Will start on system number two now.

*Please take look at this one let me know what u think. Thanks to all of u that post.*


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

for OS, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116202 2 of those will be good i think. you can get ultimate if you want, i just dont see a need. and what kind of software do you want? im guessing its games but please double check this  as for watercooling, it is safe as long as you dont do anything dumb. it will allow for much greater overclock power, and the chip i got you gets to 3.0+ easily with that ram (on that board) and would be quieter on both systems. and you can easily get super amazing cooling with the amount of money left in your bidget  while your at it, might as well throw in another 3870x2. CF 3870x2s are dominating all benchmarks, and even nvidia's 9800XT cant even get close to them.

edit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151153 will work in gaming rig. its cheap, and you will need a dvd player no matter what..


----------



## *Radeon* (Mar 1, 2008)

*Forcifer Multi Media-Center computer.*

Multi Media-Center computer. 
System Number 2

*Motherboard:* GIGABYTE GA-G33M-S2L LGA 775 Intel G33 Micro ATX Intel. Here is link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128085 Cost $94.99 

*Processors: * Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Quad-Core. Here is link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115017 Cost $254.99

*Memory: *G.SKILL 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit. Here is link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231112 Cost for one $84.99 Cost for two $168.98 

*Video Card or Cards:* PALiT NE/960TSX0252 GeForce 9600GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported. Here is link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261001 Cost $209.99

*Sound Card: *Creative 70SB046A00003 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz PCI Interface Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series Here is link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102014 Cost $179.99 Cost after rebate $129.99. 
Rebate requests must be postmarked by April 4, 2008.
Offer good on products purchased between
February 27, 2008 through March 5, 2008 only at New Egg.

*Case: * Antec New Solution NSK2480 Black/Silver 0.8mm cold-rolled steel MicroATX Desktop Computer Case 380W Power Supply. Here is link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129034 $114.99 Note wont look right the case is silver and drive is black. Will need to match the case and the drive. 

*Power Supply:* Antec Neo Power 500 ATX12V 500W Power Supply 100Vac to 240Vac +/- 10% UL, CUL, TUV, CE, FCC, CCC, CB, C-tick Here is link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103940 $99.99

*Hard Drives:* HITACHI Deskstar 7K1000 HDS721010KLA330 (0A35155) 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Here is link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822145167 Cost for one $269.99 Cost after rebate $239.99 Cost for two $539.98 Cost for two after rebate $479.98 Rebate requests must be postmarked by 4/14/2008. Purchase must be made between 02/15/08 and 03/14/08.

*Drives:* Pioneer Black 8X DVD+R 4X DVD+RW 2.4X DVD+R DL 8X DVD-R 4X DVD-RW 8X DVD-ROM 24X CD-R 24X CD-RW 24X CD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA 4X Blu-ray DVD Burner. Here is link to it. http://www.liteonit.com/global/index...d=33&Itemid=67 Cost $429.99 Note wont look right the drive is black case is silver. Will need to match the case and the drive.

*Operating System: * Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM Here is link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116202 Cost $109.99 

*Modem*: a Westell DSL Connection Rate (Down/Up) 10347 Kbits/sec by 894 Kbits/sec model number D90-327W14-06. Here is link to it. http://aps.naples.net/community/NFNW...N_DSL/327W.pdf Cost none all ready own.

*Router* a D-link 10/100/10000Mbps gamer lounge broad band gigabit gaming router model number DGL-4100. Here is link to it. http://games.dlink.com/products/?pid=371&#DGL-4100 Cost none all ready own.

*Monitor* a ViewSonic N2750W 27'' LCD model number VS10576-1M. Here is link to it. http://www.viewsonic.com/support/tve...750w/index.htm Cost none all ready own.


*Keyboard *a Logitech Bluetooth Desktop MX5000 model number Y-RAH72RT7RB1 input connection wireless USB. Here is link to it. http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/ke...s/162&cl=us,en Cost none all ready own.


*Mouse* a Logitech Bluetooth MX Lazer Mouse model number M-RBA97 input connection wireless USB. Here is link to it. http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/ke...s/162&cl=us,en Cost none all ready own. 


*Speakers:* N/A

*Software: * N/A

The components in *black* are components that i all ready have the components red are components that Forcifer has recommended.

*Forcifer *I would like to thank for you time a help.
*Forcifer* Build cost is $2093.88 if my math is right.

*Forcifer* I think i would like to go with watercooling.

Remember there are two builds when reading this is Multi-Media Computer and the other is gamming rig.


----------



## *Radeon* (Mar 1, 2008)

*Would like to get your feeling on this drive.*

Drive: Pioneer Black 8X DVD+R 4X DVD+RW 2.4X DVD+R DL 8X DVD-R 4X DVD-RW 8X DVD-ROM 24X CD-R 24X CD-RW 24X CD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA 4X Blu-ray DVD Burner. Here is link to it. http://www.liteonit.com/global/index...d=33&Itemid=67 Cost $429.99 

Will price come down a lot in the next year? It not must at this point and time.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

it should come down alot i think the were like 1k last year


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

For the "monster" system, i would look at the E8400 Core2Duo CPU, which is great for games. For the other system, the Q6600 quad would be good.


----------



## *Radeon* (Mar 1, 2008)

*Drive: *Pioneer Black 8X DVD+R 4X DVD+RW 2.4X DVD+R DL 8X DVD-R 4X DVD-RW 8X DVD-ROM 24X CD-R 24X CD-RW 24X CD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA 4X Blu-ray DVD Burner. Here is link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ack+8X+DVD%2bR+4X+DVD%2bRW+2.4X+DVD%2bR+DL+8X Cost $429.99 
Going to remove this drive from both systems dont realy need it at this time and the cost will probably fall a lot this year.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Yea the price of Blu-ray burners is outrageous at the moment, they are projected to fall a couple hundred bucks in the next 6 months.


----------



## *Radeon* (Mar 1, 2008)

*What make good gaming processor?*

Both of these processors have been recommended. What make monster gaming processor?

*Processor:* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core. Here a link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037&Tpk=E8400+Core2Duo+CPU Cost $239.99 

*Specifications*
Brand Intel 
Processors Type Desktop 
Series: Core 2 Duo 
Model: BX80570E8400 
CPU: Socket Type 
CPU: Socket Type LGA 775 
Tech Spec: 
Core: Wolfdale 
Multi-Core: Dual-Core 
Name: Core 2 Duo E8400 
Operating Frequency: 3.0GHz 
FSB: 1333MHz: 
L2 Cache: 6MB 
Manufacturing Tech: 45 nm 
64 bit Support: Yes 
Hyper-Threading Support: No 
Virtualization Technology Support: Yes 
Multimedia Instruction: MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4, EM64T 
Voltage: 0.85V – 1.3625V 
Thermal Power: 65W 
Cooling Device: Heatsink and Fan included 

*Processor:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Quad-Core. Here a link to it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017 Cost $254.99

*Specifications*
Brand: Intel 
Processors: Type Desktop 
Series: Core 2 Quad 
Model: BX80562Q6600 
CPU Socket Type: 
CPU Socket Type: LGA 775 
Tech Spec 
Core: Kentsfield 
Multi-Core: Quad-Core 
Name Core: 2 Quad Q6600 
Operating Frequency: 2.4GHz 
FSB: 1066MHz 
L1 Cache: 128KB+128KB 
L2 Cache: 2 x 4MB 
Manufacturing Tech: 65 nm 
64 bit Support: Yes 
Hyper-Threading Support: No 
Virtualization Technology Support: Yes 
Multimedia Instruction: MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3,SSSE3, EM64T 
Voltage: 0.85V – 1.5V 
Cooling Device Heatsink and Fan included


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What is the big question atm i personally would get the quad for a bigger ep(can't say rest) but the 8400 will proform better in games


----------



## axlehead (Apr 4, 2007)

I have some pretty strong opinions about the Westell 327 and the Game lounger together for some months. 
* 1)*_The Westell 327 is the worst lame excuse for a router that I have ever come across_. If given the choice, I wouldn't walk on the same street where they are being sold. The stability of this unit is the worst that I have ever experienced!! I have had this bitchdog replaced 4 times and it still can't hold sync. Yes, every thing else in the datastream has been replaced multiple times. It is a router problem. The firmware menu is damn near worthless. They don't want you to really touch any of it. 
2) My favorite router/modem for speed and stability is the 2Wire 1700HW Home Portal. I have never used a consumer level router/modem that has the flat out speed and stability of this bugger. You will have to find one used on ebay. 
*3):* I like the game lounger. The Menus, configs and help section is a 1st year course in networking. It does a very good job of working with the ISPs traffic shaping technology to squeeze out better performance than most. *Consider getting the 4300 instead of the 4100. The 4300 has Gigabit on every lan port, the 4100 does not. *I'd also look at the Netgear WNR3500 Wireless N Rangemax Gigabit Router; which would be my first choice.
4) Why on Earth do we still have 32bit operating systems??? WHY??? WHY??? 4 years of defacto 64bit architecture and 32bit is still the standard. This is the dumbest way to use 64bit hardware. It's almost insane.
*Move to WinXP Pro X64. You probably think that that stuff won't run on it. Maybe some. I have pleanty of software running just fine that isn't supposed to work on it. Beyond that, X64 is FAST FAST FAST!!! and STABLE STABLE STABLE!!!. XP X64 is the server 2003 operating system stripped down to the bare essentials. *
64bit hardwareIf you want the best stability and fastest performance of any operating system that you have ever used. 
Have fun! -Axlehead


----------



## axlehead (Apr 4, 2007)

I apologize for the font on the last post. Got a kitten on the keyboard.
-Axlehead


----------

